# *Please Help* Jasper cut his side, wondering about vet.



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

This question goes out to the ones who only take their dogs to vets for serious problems only. I truly believe in only taking my pup to the vet for major problems, and I am debating on this. My dog this morning punctured himself on a metal rod outside I am assuming (my mom took him to the field to romp around. ) The wound is about an inch long and a 1/4 deep I bet. He is a raw fed dog and I am thinking his body will heal this up fast. Do you recommend I just watch it? Should I put peroxide on it every day? Should I just monitor it a bit? I will limit his exercising to walking only for a few days. What do you guys think? I want honest answers. I CAN afford it, but I do not like to spend when it isn't necessary especially when I don't have a job and am in college. He is my little pride and joy and I just don't like to take him to the vet because he stresses a lot. Let alone the possible risk of anesthesia. Please help, you guys are the best!!






ETA: He is acting normal, no limping, and acting happy as ever.

please ignore my gross nails.. I was digging in a reptile laybox for eggs a second ago.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If he was my dog I wouldn't take him to the vet because it will heal from second intention and granulation. It will leave a larger scar, but in the end it will save you money and save him from going under anesthesia for it. 

First off, keep him from licking it. Cone of shame. 

Second, keep it clean and open. Use a good antispetic like chlorohexadine or betadine diluted with warm water. Clean it at least three times daily, removing any scab material. I don't recommend using hydrogen peroxide as it damages not only bacteria but also healthy cells (the only time its used in vet clinics is to clean up blood). 

Third, KEEP AN EYE ON IT. There's a chance that there's a pocket under there that will need to be addressed, possibly a drain put in. But I wouldn't jump to those conclusions just yet. 

Lastly, KEEP HIM QUIET. Rest him as best you can because of the location of that wound. Its in an "active" spot being that its on his leg. The more rested you can keep him the better as it will heal faster. 

I hope this helps and keep us posted!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart for taking the time to reply to this Natalie.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what natalie said.....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

pandaparade said:


> THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart for taking the time to reply to this Natalie.


I agree wholeheartedly. You're a good person Natalie.

Poor Jasper, hope it heals up really quickly.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, that looks nasty! But I don't think i would take my dog to the vet either, if it doesn't get infected it should be ok. 

It's amazing to me how much faster dogs heal than people do.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

UPDATE

Jasper has a donut of shame and doesn't care one bit. I was so suprised that he cooperated. I put it on him while he licked me and when I was all done it seemed like he knew he had to have it on. Before that, I put some chlorahexidine on in.. he licked it and boy did he HATE that taste haha aww. He can not lick it anymore. I just sprayed it with a spray bottle.. is that all I need to do? I think I may bathe him as well just with warm water and re apply... yesterday he went to the lake and he is full of dirt... I dont want him to ge it dirty. The way the wound is, he will have to lay on his side some times.. I will try my best from keeping him off that side but Natalie said to keep it uncovered and I am listening to that!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Take a wash cloth and soak it in the chlorohexadine solution and compress it gently on his wound. This will help break up any scabby tissue that builds up because you want none of that on there because if it stays you're going to end up with a nasty infection. You want the edges of the cut to stay nice and clear of any debris. Clean it as least three times per day, more if you can just don't over board. Please keep it open! 

It might even be worth while to use scissors to trim some of his hair back to keep it from getting in there.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Awww poor Jasper! :lol:

of course he looks terribly miserable with that bully stick and a cone on his neck :tongue: It looks like a nasty little scrape glad you dont need unneeded vet care though. it's nice to be able to care for your animal 100% like that sometimes when they have an owie.

Good vibes coming his way!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Natalie to the rescue once again  Hahaha

Poor Jasper. He doesn't look too bothered by it though.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Update again: The day after my previous update, I took him to get staples. The area was too hard to manage as the wound was opening when he sat. It was in an awkward bad area so to make sure nothing could get infected, I had to put him under. Anyways he is Great!!! He is getting his staples out today... YAY celebrate!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm so glad everything worked out okay. does he still have to wear the cone of shame?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

no cone of shame AND the cut is healed up and you can barely tell theres a scar. When his hair grows in you won't even be able to tell.. yay: )


----------

